# Anybody want to work at big als?



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Saw this on kijiji:

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-cus...-time-Customer-Service-Rep-W0QQAdIdZ216767894

W


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

They expect a lot for $12 an hour.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

After seeing the pics of the bristle worms I'm wondering if you gotta clean those guys out of a tank at BA. ;;

Would be nice for someone changing jobs. Yeah I agree it seems like a lot to do for that amount of pay. Anyone worked for BA before and know how well the prospects for a raise is there or to level up once you understand more?

From the times I've been to BA's it seems 98% aquatic pets to me in the brick and mortar stores. I don't think I've ever seen any bird supplies or dog/cat supplies other then on thier online store. 

Hmm FT and not PT. I might bite for the learning experience and not so much on the pay pending how the level up is there. Looking to try something new anyways.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks like a desk position for the online division, not in the B&M stores.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i'll tell you my experience, they offer 12/hr but when you get there you might start a bit lower than that, you have the potential to make 12/hr. lol I worked there with the online for a year before I went elsewhere. 

It was an interesting experience.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> It was an *interesting *experience.


I take it that we should read in between the lines for this.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I noticed that when I talked to the fishroom manager and reptile manager about employment, they emphasized "retail experience" and not knowledge of whatever you'll be taking care of.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

BillD said:


> They expect a lot for $12 an hour.


That's a pretty basic job posting if I ever saw one.
Those skills are someone who's obviously worked in retail and has also communicated effectively in writing.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I cant say on how the online is now at all since I think they have done a total work over on the site itself. Before when it was mainly ordering via the phone and fax, it should have gone fully automated I think the year after I left. 

It was such a challenge before with the wrong stuff always going out from the US warehouse, dealing with a large amount of American customers was fun most of the time lol. 

My co workers were lots of fun and different to work with from time to time.  Interesting. lol


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> I cant say on how the online is now at all since I think they have done a total work over on the site itself. Before when it was mainly ordering via the phone and fax, it should have gone fully automated I think the year after I left.
> 
> It was such a challenge before with the wrong stuff always going out from the US warehouse, dealing with a large amount of American customers was fun most of the time lol.
> 
> My co workers were lots of fun and different to work with from time to time.  Interesting. lol


Did you leave on good grounds or shakey grounds?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I was personally at my limit, a co worker was always on my ass it seemed and there was... lots of office dramatics. But thats usually almost in every office. 

I just chose to leave since I didn't see myself going anywhere in the job, I didn't like lying for certain things being told to and keep things from the boss.

I really missed the retail side of the business anyways. My mom needed the extra help and I would finally get the pay I should have gotten in the first place. Needed to move out and get my own space, couldnt do that there.


----------

